# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 27.08.2018 - 03.09.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *28*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *50* Получено карантинов: *21*, суммарный объем: *44* мб Обработано файлов: *106*, суммарный объем: *62* мб Уникальных файлов: *98*, суммарный объем: *60* мб Признаны безопасными: *7* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *29*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220050 - найдено зловредов: *20* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220041 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220083 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220053 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmonfs.sys - *3* c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmon.sys - *3* c:\windows\system32\ihctrl32.dll - *2* c:\programdata\kolnixo\konktrax.dll - *1* c:\programdata\logic cramble\set.exe - *1* c:\users\112121ув\appdata\local\temp\csrss\cloudne  t.exe - *1* \armen\desktop\my.exe - *1* c:\windows\temp\conhost.exe - *1* c:\programdata\kolnixo\sumlab.dll - *1* c:\windows\rss\csrss.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avo - *3* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *3* not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.Linkury.gen - *3* Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avn - *3* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Crypmod.aacs - *2* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Linkury.dup - *1* Trojan.Win32.Agentb.jbdt - *1* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Cryakl.api - *1* Trojan.Win32.Agentb.jcpt - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

